# How many miles do you have on you car ?



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have 2 cars . First 2012 hyundai elantra 2.0 375000 miles still drives like new 
second also a elantra 2018 97000 miles . 
I created this post so we can see what cars last and its just for fun.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

2017 Honda Civic 7800 miles
2019 Hyundai Ioniq 26000 miles
1987 Nissan Hardbody 4x4 389000
1964 VW Beetle went around the clock


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

2010 Prius 299688 miles.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

2012 Nissan Leaf 80,000km (50,000 Miles)
2017 Chevy Volt 170,000km (106,000 Miles) --> (more detail: 120,000km battery only, 50,000km on gas generator, mostly road trips, Halifax, NYC, Tampa and cottage runs)

Both vehicles still drive like the day I drove them off the lot, albeit the Leaf has lost 30% of it's initial battery range, the Volt has loss ZERO% of its battery range.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

2002 Mitsubishi Montero - 227,000 (Bought it new gave it to our son in 2012 and we are holding it while he's in Japan. Nothing but routine maintenance and one A/C compressor)
2013 Ford Raptor - 116,000 (*LOTS* of routine maintenance & tires due to off-road abuse)
2015 Audi A5 Convertible - 42,000 (No issues - routine maintenance & one recall for after-run cooling pump)
2020 Ford Fusion - 16,500 (Zero issues, just did the first service)


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

65k going on 2years old


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

2004 Lexus LS 430 - 122974 miles, an extremely silk-smooth ride
Highest cost of maintenance - 90k mile service (timing belt + water pump) at $2000
New tyres installed for drive-out price $980
Repairs - ~$1000 for spiral cable due to defective cruise control, ~ $600 for door actuator on front passenger side, $1900 for front upper control arms + front struts on both sides.

2015 Lexus LS460L - 268XX miles, was garaged-kept since most of the time.
Under CPO warranty, the leaking front air strut on the driver side was replaced. Nothing shocking happened afterward yet.

2008 Toyota Crown Hybrid - 72816 KM, out of state car
Motor generator failure - all the dashboard lights are off while cruising. My step sister paid ~$1000 equivalent for the repair.

What do you people think about the reliability of my Toyota / Lexus?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

2014 Honda Civic 148 thousand miles. No major issues
2017 Honda CR-V exl 15000 just like new


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have 2 cars . First 2012 hyundai elantra 2.0 375000 miles still drives like new
> second also a elantra 2018 97000 miles .
> I created this post so we can see what cars last and its just for fun.


 2017 elentra, 98k drives like brand new still except the the suspension(shocks, struts) small and normal stuff. But she has never had a drop of regular oil in her. &#128535;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2016 Acura RDX 69k


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

2013 Prius. 93K miles. Never had a single problem with it. I've only done routine maintenance.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

2016 Prius C2, 65K

2015 Toyota Corolla 88K

2006 VW GTI, 204K before engine threw a rod. Now 91K on used engine I put in.

1969 VW Bug, 200K before I tore it down to the short block. 128K miles on the 1978 Porsche 914 engine I might throw in there instead.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

1996 Toyota 4runner that's been in the family since almost new. Just rolled over 260,000.

2006 Prius, just hit 140K last week.

'86 Ford Tbird 128K miles.

Three or four other cars with mileages I don't remember.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> 2008 Toyota Crown Hybrid - 72816 KM, out of state car
> Motor generator failure - all the dashboard lights are off while cruising. My step sister paid ~$1000 equivalent for the repair.


Way way WAY out of state. Did you import the Crown is it out in another country?


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

2007 Toyota Rav4, 89,000 miles.. Drives ok but had 7 recalls, oxygen sensor replacement, 2 ignition coils replacement and an alternator replacement.
2020 Lexus RX, 5,400 miles. No issues so far.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Illini said:


> 2013 Prius. 93K miles. Never had a single problem with it. I've only done routine maintenance.


Plan on rear bearings, eventually.  Use a high quality replacement part when the time comes. I lost months of fares due to a shoddy bearing that a shop used. (ABS would fail at random intervals and turn on all the brake warning lights - not a good look for a pro driver.) It was never right, even after multiple returns to that shop, until I replaced their parts with quality parts and did the work myself.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

2012 Mazda 6 150,000


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

2009 Toyota Sienna 188,000 miles. Has never needed major mechanical work.

2017 Chrysler Pacifica 38,000 miles. Approximately 5 recall repairs within the 1st. 2 years, auto stop-start battery replaced in the 1st. year, and regular battery replaced in year 2. Being in lockdown since March saved this vehicle from another 10k being put on her. 

This ^^^ is the first and last Chrysler/Dodge product I will ever own.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

2018 Mazda 3 Touring purchased new in December 2017. 91300 as of today. Not all rideshare, I had a 96 mile round trip commute 3 days a week at my old job, plus 112 miles each way to and from the airport when I traveled.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MHR said:


> 2017 Chrysler Pacifica 38,000 miles. Approximately 5 recall repairs within the 1st. 2 years, auto stop-start battery replaced in the 1st. year, and regular battery replaced in year 2. Being in lockdown since March saved this vehicle from another 10k being put on her.


I thought about a Pacifica PHEV but I was worried about reliability. At work we have a 2016 and 2017 Dodge Grand Caravan and they both started having transmission problems at 43k and 44k.  Then there were all the rattles. Yeah they are company vans but they are not abused at all.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

2011 Hyundai Sonata 222,000
2003 Toyota Corolla 196,000
1978 MG Midget 63,000


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I thought about a Pacifica PHEV but I was worried about reliability. At work we have a 2016 and 2017 Dodge Grand Caravan and they both started having transmission problems at 43k and 44k. :frown: Then there were all the rattles. Yeah they are company vans but they are not abused at all.


Dodge vans also get an engine knock that costs big bux to fix. They look really nice and I was thinking about buying one to travel in.

Company I worked at bought two different ones, both turned out to have the same problem.

I think Ima stick to my Prius (even though I've also sunk 2-3K in to it too.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

2019 Nissan Rogue. 16k miles.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Idk anymore, im on my third rs vehicle.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

2009 Honda Odyssey 242,000
2017 Honda Accord 31,000
2018 Honda Civic 56,700
2004 Mercedes SL500 51,000

Guess which 2 were used for RS and food delivery! :roflmao:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

observer said:


> Dodge vans also get an engine knock that costs big bux to fix. They look really nice and I was thinking about buying one to travel in.


I know the Pacifica is a newer design but Dodge/Chrysler/Ram do have reliability issues and their transmissions are the biggest concerns.

The vans do have a smooth ride and decent MPG... I had to take one to San Francisco for a conference and it was getting 25MPG on the highway. They just don't seem to be aging well at 3 to 4 years old. We keep them parked in a garage and our fleet department maintains them by the book. Still they have a lot of rattles and the rear cargo area is not holding up as well either with all the equipment that is moved with them.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Way way WAY out of state. Did you import the Crown is it out in another country?


The car is not in the US. It was originally my uncle's car but after he passed away, my aunt gave that to me as a gift. Although my home was far away from the university, my mum banned me from staying in the dormitory. Unlike the US, it is very uncommon for students to drive to school. My classmates used to buy me food whenever they needed a ride &#128523;.

Had Crown been available in the US, that would put Lexus and needless to say, its Japanese rivals as well, out of business in a heart beat. As far as I can recall, all Crown series (except Majesta) including Royal Saloon, Athlete and Hybrid feature V6 engines. Good enough to compete with Lexus ES and GS as a full size sedan. Unlike Lexus, my Crown (now my step sister's) never have any problem in door locks or folding mirrors. Lexus is simply a marketing tactic. Do you think their 'sport sedans' ranging from IS, GS(F), RC to the outrageous LC can dominate had Subaru or Nissan done their jobs to promote their Impreza WRX, Fairlady or even Skyline GTR? They are what the Japanese highway police uses to crack down street racing. Anyway, why would Toyota 'kill' Lexus in the US?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

20k on my Sienna, I bought it in June / July of this year lol 💀


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I know the Pacifica is a newer design but Dodge/Chrysler/Ram do have reliability issues and their transmissions are the biggest concerns.
> 
> The vans do have a smooth ride and decent MPG... I had to take one to San Francisco for a conference and it was getting 25MPG on the highway. They just don't seem to be aging well at 3 to 4 years old. We keep them parked in a garage and our fleet department maintains them by the book. Still they have a lot of rattles and the rear cargo area is not holding up as well either with all the equipment that is moved with them.


The van is a beautiful vehicle.

I tend to buy older vehicles that can be fixed easier and are proven to be reliable.

I put 2-3K in my Prius recently but that includes a new traction battery, new accessory battery and new fuel pump/tank combo.

My Prius is good to go for another 10-12 years.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

2016 hyundai sonata 538126 km


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

2016 GMC Sierra 2500HD Crew Cab - 62,xxx miles
2015 Honda Pilot EX-L - 129,xxx miles
2003 Chevy Silverado 4X4 Long Bed - 125,xxx miles
1998 Corvette Coupe - 166,xxx miles (and still kicking ass)

I only Drive for Uber with the Pilot. Tried to set up the Corvette to drive Uber but they said no... it doesn't have 4 seat belts :whistling: :roflmao:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> Tried to set up the Corvette to drive Uber but they said no... it doesn't have 4 seat belts


I have a Mercedes SL 500 (convertible, 2 seater) and I sometimes was tempted to have a little fun by pulling up to a pick up in it with the top down just to see the reaction of the pax! :roflmao: Never did it but thought about it. More than 1 pax would have been a no go.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

245,000 and counting...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

2012 Acura Tl - 280,000. Sold a few months ago for $4800. Still running in great condition. 

2017 Lexus ES300h. 65,000 miles. Hoping for a minimum of 300,000 miles. I have a 5 year, unlimited miles warranty which covers nearly everything on the car sans wear items and the hybrid battery. Planning on having to replace the battery eventually but last time I took it in for service, the service manager said they've never changed a battery on a Lexus. They've had a few Prius's and Camry's come in but no Lexus's. We'll see in another 100k miles.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

2015 Prius- 75k miles
2014 Lexus RX-450H- 93k miles


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

2015 Fusion hybrid-cab-43.000
2014 Fusion hybrid-Uber/Lyft-89.000
2007 Grand Marquis-hoopty car-190.000
1957 DeSoto Adventurer convertible-225.000


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

08 Lincoln Town Car executive L. 349,000
09 Lincoln Town Car executive. 435,000 {just sold it)


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 2015 Fusion hybrid-cab-43.000
> 2014 Fusion hybrid-Uber/Lyft-89.000
> 2007 Grand Marquis-hoopty car-190.000
> 1957 DeSoto Adventurer convertible-225.000


How's the 2014 Fusion at 89k?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I dunno, I keep it on thermometer.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Idk anymore, im on my third rs vehicle.


Just too much for me to think about or try to figure out.

My RS rig: I bought with 12,000 miles on it after 14 months of RS and occasional use this pandemic 48,000



Amos69 said:


> Just too much for me to think about or try to figure out.
> 
> My RS rig: I bought with 12,000 miles on it after 14 months of RS and occasional use this pandemic 48,000


I did just buy a 2000 Silverado 1500 heavy half with 50,000


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

My car has been to the moon & back & it still drives like new like new :biggrin:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How's the 2014 Fusion at 89k?


The problems, thus far have been two spark plugs' going bad and the right front wheel bearings' going bad. I have done the usual oil changes, had tires ruined and two brake jobs. The last I consider normal occupational hazards of using a vehicle for this purpose. The first are not surprising, given the use of this vehicle.


----------



## PriusPennyPusher (Jul 24, 2020)

Prius Mike said:


> 2010 Prius 299688 miles.


Original battery?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

2003 VW Jetta Wagon with 167K miles. (And yes, it's too old for me to hustle with.  )


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

2013 Toyota Matrix (Corolla Hatchback)
Made in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada
148,000km (238,000km)

Oil changes. Tires. Brakes twice. Spark plug last year. Heat shield came loose a couple times, usually repaired for minimal to no cost by dealer.

That's it. Toyota tough.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

2005 Honda Accord - 280,000

Just using it for food delivery, as it's too old for passengers.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

249,000 on a Matrix


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hyundai Sonata 2011: 230,000. I got it at 67,000 miles. Paid for itself and then some. Good car and I am going to run it to the ground or until its riding on its axles. No need for a new car used car if it gets you from point A to point B.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

2014 Focus, only issues with the intake valve and the cat as big repair, well the transmission is something else haha. 

A car can go over 400k miles if you make sure that your oil change is accurate, making sure that your air intake is cleaned as well, having your transmission oil flushed every 50k approximately and your coolant flush every 30k miles if your doing it yourself I recommend to flush it, then put some water drive for few miles like 2/4 miles and then re flush it agin and put your new coolant. 

About the air intake cleaning it’s every 70k/80k miles approximately, forget about those cleaner it might work but it might also clogged your cat. 

Also a quick tip, every month high grad fuel that help to clean better your fuel delivery, injectors.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Sonny06 said:


> 2014 Focus, only issues with the intake valve and the cat as big repair, well the transmission is something else haha.
> 
> A car can go over 400k miles if you make sure that your oil change is accurate, making sure that your air intake is cleaned as well, having your transmission oil flushed every 50k approximately and your coolant flush every 30k miles if your doing it yourself I recommend to flush it, then put some water drive for few miles like 2/4 miles and then re flush it agin and put your new coolant.
> 
> ...


My brother had a 2003 Focus. He got 515k miles out of it. No major engine work - it never burned oil. Original manual trans (2 clutch replacements). It started having intermittent electrical issues so he got rid of it.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

2015 Chevy Sonic LT, 123K, still runs great


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

My uber car is an 08 Accord with 260k on the ticker, only thing done is just regular maintenance.
And since my day job is turning a wrench, even that has been almost cost free.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

2015 Civic with 90k mi


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> My brother had a 2003 Focus. He got 515k miles out of it. No major engine work - it never burned oil. Original manual trans (2 clutch replacements). It started having intermittent electrical issues so he got rid of it.


Why not looking for that bad wires? 
Im having fun to change stuff in my focus like I put fog light, leather seat, sun glass holder ( original. I'm putting a screen with sync 3 Apple car play next month.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

157,000 KM on a Korean hatchback. Tough as nails little car. Replaced one wheel bearing and that's it, besides regular maintenance obviously. The interior is holding up really well too, being leather and all that.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback with 114,000 miles on it. Every day I'm amazed it still runs. Junk. Previously I Uber'd in a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. Bought it used with about 92k on it, drove it for 100k. But the transmission was dying over the last 50k. The check engine light was on for an unrelated reason that could've gotten expensive, and I would've had to fix that so I could get my emissions done - and I still would've had the bum transmission, so it got traded for the Chevy.


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

I’ve currently got 2. 
2014 Mercedes GL450 (my Uber/Lyft car) 118,000. Bought it at 77,000. Only problem has been an oil leak on each turbo. Fixed under extended warranty. Also needed brakes. Quoted $3400 - did it myself for $260.
2003 Hummer H2. 198,000 My fun car. Only major items are a ****** at 175,000 and a BCM now. I’ve done most work myself.


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

Hyundai Santa fe 3.3 v6,,,,301,000 miles


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

2011 Ford Explorer 240000 routine maintenance plus water pump, front struts and bushings

im gonna keep driving it until it dies or I do


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

Marfa said:


> Hyundai Santa fe 3.3 v6,,,,301,000 miles


2014



Marfa said:


> 2014


$ 35,000 new ,,,now $3500 Ouch


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

1997 Honda CR-V 402,000 Miles. I can take a pic of odometer if anyone doubts me.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Marfa said:


> 2014
> 
> 
> $ 35,000 new ,,,now $3500 Ouch


Ouch is right! Ill never purchase a NEW car again. Too me 20 years too realize its not with it. I currently RS in two prii 09 an a 13.


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Ouch is right! Ill never purchase a NEW car again. Too me 20 years too realize its not with it. I currently RS in two prii 09 an a 13.





Soldiering said:


> Ouch is right! Ill never purchase a NEW car again. Too me 20 years too realize its not with it. I currently RS in two prii 09 an a 13.


This is where Uber and Lyft take advantage of the poor drivers who don't initially understand the math.The equity in their vehicles is being transferred to Rideshare and the rider in cheap fares..The driver is making a dollar today but giving up 2 dollars tomorrow


----------



## Gidgetdog (Sep 17, 2020)

350,000 on 2005 Honda Odyssey Van. Rebuilt the motor 20,000 miles ago on it.


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Lyle said:


> 1997 Honda CR-V 402,000 Miles. I can take a pic of odometer if anyone doubts me.


i believe you. Got a friend whose '93 Honda Civic has 350,000. Just had to put a 2nd clutch in. I should be smart and get something like that.


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't buy any European brand vehicles for rideshare ...they will all eat you alive in repairs and maintenance..VW is as bad as BMW or Mercedes


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Marfa said:


> Don't buy any European brand vehicles for rideshare ...they will all eat you alive in repairs and maintenance..VW is as bad as BMW or Mercedes


Fortunately (or not) I have the time, ability, tools and space to fix em myself. I also drive more for a hobby than the money. Plus I drive in an area where I can do 15-20 trips in 8 hrs and put less than 200 miles on in an evening. And our pay rate is higher than average. I typically make $30-40/hr gross. I'm happy with where I'm at.


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

That is 1000 miles a week ,,5 day week...52,000 miles a year....pretty normal for rideshare..


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Marfa said:


> That is 1000 miles a week ,,5 day week...52,000 miles a year....pretty normal for rideshare..


I only drive 2-3 days a week. Just Thursday-Saturday evenings. And then only if I'm wanting to. I have Crohn's so it's not always a good night. And I work on an ambulance (24 hr shifts) Mon and Wed (for another 20 shifts - till I retire again). It really is a hobby.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

I ran two cars to the ground
Toyota Highlander 220'000
Hyundai Santa Fe 184'000

https://uberpeople.net/threads/need...y-s-h-i-t-brothers.408432/page-6#post-6516575


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I retired a 2013 Civic 1.5 years ago with about 110k on the odometer. About 70k was RS miles. My daughter needed a car and I needed a change of scenery.

Replaced it with a 2016 Accord, now has 89k. None since March 17. Whenever it's time for the Accord to go (to my son?) I'm thinking it may be time to go XL, if I'm still driving. (FT for 3 years b/4 COVID)



Jackpine Uberguy said:


> Plus I drive in an area where I can do 15-20 trips in 8 hrs


Duluth is that busy? Must do a lot of UMD rides?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Marfa said:


> Hyundai Santa fe 3.3 v6,,,,301,000 miles





Marfa said:


> 2014
> 
> 
> $35,000 new ,,,now $3500 Ouch


Six years at 50000 miles a year cost you $31500.
10 cents a mile or $6000 a year doesn't sound too bad to me.

conventional advice for rideshare, when you need another car, is to buy a cheap used car and drive it until it ages out. That's what you have now.Your next 6 years and 300000 miles will cost you $600 a year or a about penny a mile

my wife drives a leased Honda Accord. The lease allows 1000 miles a month and the payments are $400 a month or 40 cents a mile. To make matters worse we extended the lease for a year and If she drives 500 miles a month so her cost is 80 cents a mile that's an "ouch"


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

68350 said:


> I retired a 2013 Civic 1.5 years ago with about 110k on the odometer. About 70k was RS miles. My daughter needed a car and I needed a change of scenery.
> 
> Replaced it with a 2016 Accord, now has 89k. None since March 17. Whenever it's time for the Accord to go (to my son?) I'm thinking it may be time to go XL, if I'm still driving. (FT for 3 years b/4 COVID)
> 
> ...


There are 5 colleges between Duluth and Superior plus a ton of tourists. The bar runs and Canal Park runs on the weekend are non-stop. &#128516;


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

2003 Suburban 2500- 350K. It’s got the big (8.7ltr?) V8. I have put a lot $$$ into it, but it made me a lot of $$$.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

driverdoug said:


> 2003 Suburban 2500- 350K. It's got the big (8.7ltr?) V8. I have put a lot $$$ into it, but it made me a lot of $$$.


You have a 530ci V8??? &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;

I think you mean the 8.1L (496ci) V8.... The 496 a beast of a engine for sure.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The taxi I drove Monday/Tuesday is running great:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The taxi I drove Monday/Tuesday is running great:
> 
> View attachment 511186


What car is that?


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

Is that a Checker ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What car is that?


2016 or 2017 Camry Hybrid i beleive, not 100% sure on what model year.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Hyundai Sonata 2011: 230,000. I got it at 67,000 miles. Paid for itself and then some. Good car and I am going to run it to the ground or until its riding on its axles. No need for a new car used car if it gets you from point A to point B.


My 2011 Sonata has 223,000.


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

Lyle said:


> 1997 Honda CR-V 402,000 Miles. I can take a pic of odometer if anyone doubts me.


Do you ride share with it?


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Marfa said:


> Is that a Checker ?


My parents had one in the 60's and 70's. &#128514;&#129315;. It was our family car. The stories!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I have two Acura RDXs. (Its a long irrelevant story.) 74,000 and 65,000 miles on them. Excellent vehicles, but the gas mileage isn't very good, and they require premium gas.

The car I wish I had is the VW Rabbit Diesel four door that I used to own. I bought it new and put 114,000 miles on it in 5 1/2 years.


----------



## candycandy (Aug 30, 2019)

I have 2019 mitsubishi eclipse cross . had it a year and the mileage? miles.. > 27089 thats a lot!!! in 8 mos traveled to the airport 22 times.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> My 2011 Sonata has 223,000.


Im actually surprised when I hear stuff like this. Because when I got it at 67,000 miles the engine gave out when it reached 97,000. I guess the previous owner hadn't really taken care of it. Have you had the engine replaced. I know for these years the Sonatas were known to have some engine recalls.


----------



## Marfa (Mar 11, 2016)

Two things come to mind,,,oil changes and coolant flush


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

2015 Nissan Frontier 132,300 miles
2021 Kenworth T680 48,900 miles (in 17 weeks)


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Im actually surprised when I hear stuff like this. Because when I got it at 67,000 miles the engine gave out when it reached 97,000. I guess the previous owner hadn't really taken care of it. Have you had the engine replaced. I know for these years the Sonatas were known to have some engine recalls.


Still original engine. It does burn some oil though.
FYI this model year had some problems with the internals of the engine blocks. So instead of a recall they changed the warranty of the block to lifetime. If you weren't aware check with a dealer.

Just to add. Car still runs like new.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Still original engine. It does burn some oil though.
> FYI this model year had some problems with the internals of the engine blocks. So instead of a recall they changed the warranty of the block to lifetime. If you weren't aware check with a dealer.
> 
> Just to add. Car still runs like new.


I got a letter in the mail about this about a month ago. That if I had to do repairs or engine replacement, I was entitled to re-compensation. I was still under the manufacturer warranty so no problems on my end. But after new engine, I haven't had a single complaint from this car. Mine also burns a lot of oil. When I drove full time, I would change it after 3,000 miles and there would only be 2.5Quarts left after a 5 quart fill up. Now that I only drive 20-30 miles a week to run errands, it hasn't burned any oil. I don't think it was designed to run on synthetic 5W-20 for 400-500 miles every 3 days. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> there would only be 2.5Quarts left after a 5 quart fill up


That being the case, you should be adding oil in between oil changes. Two quarts low is certainly not good for an engine.

When I had a Toyota that used oil, I checked it every 1,000 miles. I had to add a quart about every 3,000 or 3,500 miles.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That being the case, you should be adding oil in between oil changes. Two quarts low is certainly not good for an engine.
> 
> When I had a Toyota that used oil, I checked it every 1,000 miles. I had to add a quart about every 3,000 or 3,500 miles.


Do you think its because I use synthetic and low viscosity? I don't want to use a more viscous oil simply because I can feel the strain it causes on my engine. I agree, 2 quarts low is definitely signaling a problem. I haven't thought of adding more mid-way or between oil changes.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Do you think its because I use synthetic and low viscosity?


In the Toyota that I had, I used conventional oil until about 80,000 miles. I bought it brand new. When I reached that mileage, I switched to synthetic oil, using the same weight as previously, which was in accordance with the owner's manual. I think it was 10W-40.

I owned that car from December 1985 to February 2002. It had over 250,000 miles on it then.

I'm not a mechanical engineer, but my personal recommendation would be to use the same weight of oil as recommended in your manual. If you don't have the manual, I'm sure you can find that information on line or from a dealer.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> In the Toyota that I had, I used conventional oil until about 80,000 miles. I bought it brand new. When I reached that mileage, I switched to synthetic oil, using the same weight as previously, which was in accordance with the owner's manual. I think it was 10W-40.
> 
> I owned that car from December 1985 to February 2002. It had over 250,000 miles on it then.
> 
> I'm not a mechanical engineer, but my personal recommendation would be to use the same weight of oil as recommended in your manual. If you don't have the manual, I'm sure you can find that information on line or from a dealer.


I'm using the same weight and everything. It's just that the engine burns off a lot of oil. But I will definitely keep that in mind to add oil in between changes. It does burn a lot and am surprised every time I have to change it.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I would like to see from other drivers how many miles they drive each day divided by the money they booked. That would give me how much per mile they made. Then, each city can deduct what their overhead (gas, insurance, phone, tires, etc). That would give each of us our actual profit divided by number of hours driven equal earnings per hour. Every article I have read estimates the vast majority of drivers make around minimum wage. Those that make a lot more have more uber experience, drive only at peak times, defer breaks, have very high mileage cars, “work” the customer for a tip (it’s been done to me), call ahead to the customer to see where they are going and cancel if short ride (it’s been done to me) luck and, of course, hard work.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> 08 Lincoln Town Car executive L. 349,000
> 09 Lincoln Town Car executive. 435,000 {just sold it)


Do you live in ny? I just saw a black town car with 400+k miles for sale 
2012 passat 2.5 se 155k hit a deer 1 month ago totaled 
2011 jetta 2.5 se 138k runs like a top that 2.5 motor is a beast slow as shit but just keeps going both cars only basic maintenance oil brakes tires etc... passat had a vacuum pump leak at around 120k that was covered under an extended warranty but other than that nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Bronxboy (Sep 27, 2020)

2014 Toyota Camry SE 112000 no major issues other than converter replacement (warranty)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Do you live in ny? I just saw a black town car with 400+k miles for sale
> 2012 passat 2.5 se 155k hit a deer 1 month ago totaled
> 2011 jetta 2.5 se 138k runs like a top that 2.5 motor is a beast slow as shit but just keeps going both cars only basic maintenance oil brakes tires etc... passat had a vacuum pump leak at around 120k that was covered under an extended warranty but other than that nothing out of the ordinary


Jacksonville fl


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

2015 Toyota Corolla 110,000 miles zero problems


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tothebeach2024 said:


> 2015 Toyota Corolla 110,000 miles zero problems


Yeah, when you buy a Toyota, better make sure you like the one you get. You're going to have it for a long time.


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Im actually surprised when I hear stuff like this. Because when I got it at 67,000 miles the engine gave out when it reached 97,000. I guess the previous owner hadn't really taken care of it. Have you had the engine replaced. I know for these years the Sonatas were known to have some engine recalls.


My kid just got a new motor on Hyundai in his 2013 Sonata. 116,000 and a brand new (rebuilt) motor. Winning!!


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, when you buy a Toyota, better make sure you like the one you get. You're going to have it for a long time. :smiles:


yeah truer words were never spoken lmao... although I will say the vw 2.5 is very reliable and as long as you change the oil its very low maintenance as long as you don't mind the fact it leaves quite a bit to be desired on the performance side, not enough power to hurt itself


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> as long as you don't mind the fact it leaves quite a bit to be desired on the performance side, not enough power to hurt itself


Yeah, kinda reminds me of my VW Rabbit Diesel. 48 HP and used every one of them to get onto the freeway. Lots of low end torque though.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

2007 Matrix used for eats only. 299999k = 180k Miles Recently needed new battery, front brake pads, alternator, and will be buying winter tires. It has been mostly oil changes until recently so decided it was worth the parts.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Too god damn much


----------



## Je0426 (Sep 6, 2015)

My rideshare car 2015 Toyota Camry Mileage 148,000. No problems....maintained properly and paid off!


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

2011 Prius 306,000 miles, rebuilt motor at 265,000, battery replaced at 160,000. Running beautiful, just sold it for $4,250.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Lexus is300h 121500 miles 2014


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

OCUberGuy said:


> 2011 Prius 306,000 miles, rebuilt motor at 265,000, battery replaced at 160,000. Running beautiful, just sold it for $4,250.


A Toyota that needs an engine rebuild at 265,000? Was it the ICE or the electric motor that needed to be rebuilt?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

2016 Toyota Corolla. 72,000 miles. 
Oil change every 7 weeks. 
Runs nice.


----------

